# piebald buck



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

anyone seen this deer before? pretty cool. said it was shot near brookings,sd


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

That thing is a brute!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Talk about good snow camo!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

We're talking full body mount on that one! Mucho bucks for some taxidermist!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I got the e-mail as well, didn'y say on mine where it was from. I saw a doe like that a few years back at J&B meats outside of Barnesville. Really cool looking. I would definately pay to get thet one mounted. What the hell would a full body mount run!!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

djleye said:


> I got the e-mail as well, didn'y say on mine where it was from. I saw a doe like that a few years back at J&B meats outside of Barnesville. Really cool looking. I would definately pay to get thet one mounted. What the hell would a full body mount run!!!!


I think they are about 4-5 K


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

saw a doe like this 5 years ago or so in Iowa


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

djleye said:


> I got the e-mail as well, didn'y say on mine where it was from. I saw a doe like that a few years back at J&B meats outside of Barnesville. Really cool looking. I would definately pay to get thet one mounted. What the hell would a full body mount run!!!!


We were quoted around $4,000 for our Tahr when we brought them in. They are a hair bigger than a whitetail.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Got that a few days ago. If you look the terrain is green and the guy is not dressed too warm for SD. And, A guy found it in a newspaper in Texas. Happened down there somewhere. Either way..very unusual.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

when i 1st looked at it i thought i was an early sept bow buck


----------



## triggerhapp3y (Nov 28, 2008)

It might be from a bow? I don't see any bullet wounds on it?


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Very nice deer or a really good photoshop


----------

